
How to Overcome Cognitive Bias with a Falsification Mindset - tonystubblebine
https://betterhumans.coach.me/the-falsification-mindset-how-to-change-your-own-mind-db4a0a9ae7f2
======
zachguo
Check falsifiability, also follow Occam's razor. These are core ideas behind
forming scientific theories too.

------
pmarreck
This was a great article about a concept that every self-professed
intellectual (or wannabe) should be taught, surprised it got so little
traction here

